# USA: where to buy an Olympic recurve bow?!?



## hydrocynus

I am pretty puzzled. I only find recurve bows for hunting (and a ton of compounds and a few long bows). 

Weird, because back in Europe I had a Hoyt! and it is made in the US. 

Anyways, any links to an online store in the US that carries recurve bows for olympic shooting (Hoyt, Yamaha, KAP etc.) is more than welcome. 

Cheers to all and happy shooting. 

Hydrocynus.


----------



## erikbarnes25197

*Pse*



hydrocynus said:


> I am pretty puzzled. I only find recurve bows for hunting (and a ton of compounds and a few long bows).
> 
> Weird, because back in Europe I had a Hoyt! and it is made in the US.
> 
> Anyways, any links to an online store in the US that carries recurve bows for olympic shooting (Hoyt, Yamaha, KAP etc.) is more than welcome.
> 
> Cheers to all and happy shooting.
> 
> Hydrocynus.


PSE has one, you can order it from any dealer or you can order it directly from the pse websight, www.pse-archery.com it is called the X factor, you buy the limbs and riser seperate.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Brandeis_Archer

Lancasterarchery.com
K1-archery.com
Altservices.eu (make sure to get a shipping quote)

Depending on where you are in the country, there may be a semi-local range with some FITA knowledge, if not specializing in it.

Also, you may appreciate the FITA, NAA, and Collegiate archery forum down the main page. It's a little more culture and a little less camo. :wink:


----------



## RecordKeeper

Welcome to ArcheryTalk.com.

For good target bow equipment, particularly recurve, here in the USA, try here:

www.lancasterarchery.com


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* Hydronocus. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## swampfrogg

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Double S

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## st_antree

All the top brand I know for target recurve are Hoyt, Win-Win, PSE and Samick, most of witch are made in USA, excpet that Samick is a Korean Brand. Since I can't read Korean, I come to USA websites, but up to 90% are about Hunting.
I believe the AT is the right place to discuss target shoot.


----------



## hydrocynus

*Thanks*

Thank you guys.
You really are nice. Thanks especially for all the greetings. 
Now, I need to find an archer club.


----------



## erikbarnes25197

*location?*



hydrocynus said:


> Thank you guys.
> You really are nice. Thanks especially for all the greetings.
> Now, I need to find an archer club.


whats your location, maybe we can help you find a club to join?
Erik


----------



## tylerolsen12

welcome to AT


----------



## Bowdiddly

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## hydrocynus

I am in Ft Myers , Florida.


----------



## mikel m14

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## celticgladiator

welcome to AT!!!!!!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter

Welcome to AT! :cheers:


----------

